# Zaino Z2/Z5?



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Big difference in the 2?

I've been recently looking into the rest of the range after already using Z6 exclusively as my QD and recently using Z8 both top of their game products imo and I doubt i'll use another QD again.

So Z2/Z5 would probably be used under a wax most of the time I must add. It's a personal thing more than anything and just looking to see what are the differences if any.

The car in question... although would be used on others.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

z5 has very mild swirl filling properties, z2 doesnt gally :thumb:

would work very well on the pumas colour imo mate.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ as above, I think that is the only difference TBH

I stand to be corrected though 

:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Excellent, most people use Z2 iirc?


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

True mate,some even top z5 with z2 for even more gloss and the added help of the fill from the z5


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

gally said:


> Excellent, most people use Z2 iirc?


most people use ZAIO and then Z2 with ZFX, do about 3 coats with Z6 wipedowns in between, finished with Z8 (or a wax if thats what you want)


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Yeah thanks mate. 

Depending on how I feel the Z2/Z5 would be topped with a wax so I keep the Z8 for top ups or similar. Wouldn't wipe down with Z8 unless it was topping up.

I like the beading/sheeting from the wax and not the Z8.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use Z2 at the moment, but I guess there will come a time where I will 'need' to use Z5 as I will not be able to polish the car anymore (depending on how long I keep it obviously)

:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I think some people forget you can't just keep polishing the car, detailers do a different car everyday, enthusiasts are doing their own cars so using products like BH and Z5 ect. are no bad thing.

Wash marring is imo unavoidable but can be kept to a minimum by decent technique.

My car was corrected pretty well in October but it has seen probably the harshest winter of it's 11 year life and you can tell.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Yip...I think I have 1 polish left in the FTO and maybe 2 in the jag - still thinking about giving the whole car a wetsand a la KDS just for a laugh...

I am going to keep testing stuff with the Jeep, so there will be a strike through at some point, but I don't mind, as I have just got all my spray equipment and lines up and running! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Haha! My bonnet will be wet sanded a week on saturday, we do it daily at work so it's not exactly a big task for us. It was painted at one point and i'm just not happy with the finish, kinda lets the rest of the car down after a detail.

Just me being fussy tbh, you'd never notice it.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Gally,

What about Z3???

http://www.zainoeurope.com/Zaino/Z-3-Show-Car-Polish-for-Regular-Paint/prod_4.html

:thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Currently using Z3 on our Passat and its fine. Seemed to last very well over the winter, and looked pretty sharp too. Hard to tell the difference between a Z3 and Z2 finish in all honesty. Used Z5 on my Golf for the last biggie detail (pre winter) and it does leave a nice finish on darker colours. Not sure on the filling abilities as quite frankly I could see little difference, though I did not work the sealant into the paint that much? Not really explored Z5 as much as Z2 and Z3, but I'll hopefully remedy that over the summer 

Puma looks great in the piccie


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

As has been said previously, the difference between the two products mentioned is that Z-5 has some very mild swirl filling abilities. 

I have also found that Z-2 is really good on giving amazing reflections and whilst Z-5 does the same thing I have found it seem so to give some more depth too, I tend to you use a combo of the two tbh lol. 

The puma looks fantastic btw :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks guys.

So I now have 3 to choose from! Thanks Cuey! I can't make my mind up at the best of times! 

Hmmm! Johnny any experience with the Z3?

The car is a pretty simple Imperial Blue Metallic, the pic is a little dark.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

gally said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> So I now have 3 to choose from! Thanks Cuey! I can't make my mind up at the best of times!
> 
> ...


Get all 3, do a Zaino mix combo......

Problem solved

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I think I'd just go for the Z5 and Z2. :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I don't need both! 1 will do. After hearing Johny and Robbie wax lyrical about the 5 on dark colours i'll go for that!

Also Johnny mentioned Z8 didn't have solvents in it, I was lead to believe it would affect the wax underneath if applied after? I wouldn't anyway due to the beading RG55 gives me but was just wondering.

So any Z5 for sale?


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I use both but depends on the level of prep

IF i use ZAIO first then i use Z2 two coats applied with the pc , in between i use z5 applied by hand 

Then z6 then z8 two or three coats of each


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I actually fancied applying it via DA/PC not sure why, sort of a Project Awesome type application and keep it nice and thin.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Think i'll go for the Z2 guys after somemore research, thanks for your help dudes.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> ^^ as above, I think that is the only difference TBH
> 
> I stand to be corrected though
> 
> :thumb:


Z5 is meant to be slightly better on dark colours and is slightly more durable but not much in it.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'll go with the tried and tested which seems to be a favourite from the Z range.

Don't shoot me but it will be topped with a wax. Possibly RG55.

I was a little worried due to the slickness of the Z2 but i'll give it a go.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

gally said:


> I'll go with the tried and tested which seems to be a favourite from the Z range.
> 
> Don't shoot me but it will be topped with a wax. Possibly RG55.
> 
> I was a little worried due to the slickness of the Z2 but i'll give it a go.


if you remember heavenly's astra 'burg he put aload of layers of z2(51 iirc) on and topped with 3 layers of crystal rock....seemed to look ok to me topping the z2 with wax:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

A wax is most likely to dull the finish:lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Shhhh you! You've cost me a fortune so your opinion is null n void!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

robinho said:


> if you remember heavenly's astra 'burg he put aload of layers of z2(51 iirc) on and topped with 3 layers of crystal rock....seemed to look ok to me topping the z2 with wax:thumb:


Thanks mate!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I really don't think you'll need a wax somehow as Z2 aint too shabby in the beading department. :thumb:

Would be good to see pix when you've set too with the Z2..!

PS. Have you got Z AIO? Works really well as a base for Z2 and is superb via DA. I used it yesterday on a friends car and I always come away impressed with this product.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I've actually been using prime strong mate, not sure I need another cleanser, I have 6 already!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Fairenoughsky :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I bloody keep reading about it though! God damm Zaio!

You a big Z2 fan Yeti?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes I am really. Lets put it this way, the three way hit of AIO, Z6 and Z2 when used in conjunction with each other made all my waxes seem redundant, so I sold them on. Nothing wrong with any of them - thought Glasur, Supernatural and Onxy were / are fab. Its just that I loved the way the Z system worked and the difference it made for me. Looked great, easy to apply, durable and overall very easy to maintain.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Whilst I see where you're coming from, applying a wax like Glasur can never be replicated by a sealant no matter how good it looks after.

From a pro's pov, looks > enjoyment.

My pov enjoyment before 100% looks, I'm not that fussed whether I lose 1% of gloss by topping with a wax. Just my preference.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

> applying a wax like Glasur can never be replicated by a sealant no matter how good it looks after.


That's why my Zaino kit is barely used,apart from Z8  There is nothing wrong with it, in fact finish left by ZAIO + Z2 was probably one of the best,if not the best left on my car.

Problem is, itsn't even close to nice smelling carnauba wax in terms of joy while using it. That's why I'm not sold on all these new high tech sealants, like Gtechniq,Cquartz,Nanolex etc.

And thats my car after ZAIO/Z2/Z8:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks mate, honest post.

Dave KG also mentioned he thought his car at the time, never looks as good as it did when it was wearing Zaino.

Will it stop him waxing? I wouldn't think so.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

gally said:


> Thanks mate, honest post.
> 
> Dave KG also mentioned he thought his car at the time, never looks as good as it did when it was wearing Zaino.
> 
> Will it stop him waxing? I wouldn't think so.


Oh my god your obsessed with him!! :lol:


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

ive got z2...z5 and z8 .....as my cars paint is a black pearl...i use the z5 and it gives a really nice depth to the paint whilst remaining very reflective....then i do weekly top ups everytime i wash with z8...and nothing looks more sensational !...i havent used z2 on the paint but i guess it would make it very reflective ....ill try it out if i get a chance...but ive got a wax too which i will be putting on top of the rest ...and if it doesnt dull the gloss ill be sticking with that combo....as adding a wax as you said is enjoyable and fun....i dont really like sealants as such apart from the zaino range as after seeing the results on my car...i wouldnt go anywhere else for the paintwork !


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for that mate, i've plumped for the Z2, seems the most popular and the bottle is a nice size.

It will definitely be topped, i'll decide if i'm going to use it on my next detail or just go straight to my wax, wait and see what I feel like on the day.

Grizz, you know you're my hero.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

gally said:


> Whilst I see where you're coming from, applying a wax like Glasur can never be replicated by a sealant no matter how good it looks after.
> 
> From a pro's pov, looks > enjoyment.
> 
> My pov enjoyment before 100% looks, I'm not that fussed whether I lose 1% of gloss by topping with a wax. Just my preference.


That's a very good point actually. I did a friends car this weekend. Cleaned the paint with Z AIO via DA and then just for a change decided to use FK1000P on top (the owner just wanted durability for protection and no time to do the full X3 FX Z2 coats). The method and process of application of a wax type LSP was and is a therapeutic one. When applying FK with german style applicator I actually thought "I miss doing this"...! :lol:

Probably why I really enjoy wiping the car down with a QD after a wash, quite simply it 'almost' replaces the waxing process in the pleasure stakes - especially when using Z8 :argie:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

That is interesting Yeti....

I washed the workhorse last weekend, and decided to put a coat of FK on it...and half way through, I thought to myself... f**k this...

I hated it.....

Not the FK you understand, but the whole wax process....

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> That is interesting Yeti....
> 
> I washed the workhorse last weekend, and decided to put a coat of FK on it...and half way through, I thought to myself... f**k this...
> 
> ...


:lol: :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

yetizone said:


> That's a very good point actually. I did a friends car this weekend. Cleaned the paint with Z AIO via DA and then just for a change decided to use FK1000P on top (the owner just wanted durability for protection and no time to do the full X3 FX Z2 coats). The method and process of application of a wax type LSP was and is a therapeutic one. When applying FK with german style applicator I actually thought "I miss doing this"...! :lol:
> 
> Probably why I really enjoy wiping the car down with a QD after a wash, quite simply it 'almost' replaces the waxing process in the pleasure stakes - especially when using Z8 :argie:


I actually didn't even wax my car the last time I used Z8 it just looked so so good and wet!

I need to stop myself from topping wax with it straight away! Then I reach for the Z6. 


The Cueball said:


> That is interesting Yeti....
> 
> I washed the workhorse last weekend, and decided to put a coat of FK on it...and half way through, I thought to myself... f**k this...
> 
> ...


Hardly the most glamorous wax to apply!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

gally said:


> Hardly the most glamorous wax to apply!


Sorry, but I don't buy into that "dear wax is better" nonsense...

All wax gets put onto the paint, then taken off...end of.



:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Yes, I do love the way FK spreads compared with Glasur... oh wait.

Of course I see your point cuey...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

gally said:


> Yes, I do love the way FK spreads compared with Glasur... oh wait.


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

:lol:



Anyway, what have you decided to get?!?!?! Z2????

:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Yeah mate, Robbiw was kind enough to help me with some questions I had aswell.

I don't actually need it for my next detail I was just going to go straight to RG55 but might use it as a base, need some new MF's so i'll get some Z2 while i'm there I think.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

gally said:


> Yeah mate, Robbiw was kind enough to help me with some questions I had aswell.
> 
> I don't actually need it for my next detail I was just going to go straight to RG55 but might use it as a base, need some new MF's so i'll get some Z2 while i'm there I think.


Love the old "might as well" purchases.....

:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I don't think about it I just buy. It's the best way.

Hiding brown boxes is always fun when you get home, then you get to play dodge the kitchen knife.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Recently had an 'unauthorised purchase session' and took advantage of the Chemical Guys group buy on their MF cloths and spent a few minutes "dodging the kitchen knife" :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I may have just ordered them... Wooops! Good MF's for a tenner, My Eurow ones are too plush sometimes.

I'm still waiting on 2 parcels being delivered from last week! Think the postman has taken a liken to them. One from ecc and one from PB. Not good, hopefully they are here today.


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

gally said:


> Hiding brown boxes is always fun when you get home, then you get to play dodge the kitchen knife.


:lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

You have a 'pm' gally. 

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Haha! Replied Alan "the nighthawk".


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS (Apr 8, 2010)

Johnnyopolis said:


> As has been said previously, the difference between the two products mentioned is that Z-5 has some very mild swirl filling abilities.
> 
> I have also found that Z-2 is really good on giving amazing reflections and whilst Z-5 does the same thing I have found it seem so to give some more depth too, I tend to you use a combo of the two tbh lol.
> 
> ...


was looking at Z-5 and Z-2 last night as a new polish

would i just apply Z-5 then buff off then apply a coat of Z-2 then buff off then am ready for a wax ?


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

DAZ MCGUINNESS said:


> was looking at Z-5 and Z-2 last night as a new polish
> 
> would i just apply Z-5 then buff off then apply a coat of Z-2 then buff off then am ready for a wax ?


you dont need wax , z2 is a lsp


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS (Apr 8, 2010)

Richf said:


> you dont need wax , z2 is a lsp


yeah understand now had a good look on the site


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> Haha! Replied Alan "the nighthawk".


More like "the early bird"! 

Alan W


----------



## Wiz (Jan 19, 2011)

big ben said:


> most people use ZAIO and then Z2 with ZFX, do about 3 coats with Z6 wipedowns in between, finished with Z8 (or a wax if thats what you want)


Echo that! Will look good with that colour -you need the three coats ! Try some Harly wax on top even more of a gloss finish, although as it is going over a sealant it might not last too long, however zaino will so don't worry.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks again guys, the pictures will be up at some point after the detail so you can decide for yourselves, if it looks good or not!


----------



## Riklw (Aug 2, 2009)

Great looking car.

With a DA what speed and pad to use ZAIO
speed and pad for Z2 or Z5 by DA

thanx Richard


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I'd use speed 2-3 on the DA. Any faster and it will dry out too quickly.

Personally I'd apply Z2 and Z5 by hand, all of the hard cleaning work will have been done via DA and the ZAIO, so the Z2 will glide on quite easily with a MF pad or foam applicator - whichever you prefer :thumb:


----------



## Riklw (Aug 2, 2009)

OK I will use ZAIO by DA speed of 4 with a firm finishing pad so it will work out the polishes in it.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

All very interesting, but I`m a bit lost with all these Z letters and numbers 

I`m moving away from waxes and giving sealants a go and Zaino could well be the product for me having tried Z8 in the past and loved it. The main vehicle it`ll be used on will be a silver VW, there`s a good few swirls and RDS in the paintwork but I`d like to try and keep things simple and not end up with numerous products.
All products will be applied by hand so if somebody could simplyfy what I need that would be great


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh yes... You can get really lost in the world of Z's! :lol:

You have many choices, let me introduce a few:
(I suggest using Z-2 instead of Z-5 because your car is silver)

[A] Basics
1) ZAIO (it is the base an has cleaning abilities)
2) Z2

* If you machine polish your car or the paint is in great condition
1) Mix Z-2 and ZFX and apply

[C] Superb finish
1) Z-AIO
2) Z-2 (+ ZFX)
3) Z-6 wipedown
4) Z-2 (+ZFX)
5) Z-6 wipedown
6) Z-2 (+ZFX)
7) Wait long enough (at least 2 hours)
8) Z-8

I would suggest you trying option [A].
You can use Z-8 after washes to top-up and bring that stunning look back.*


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

O`Neil said:


> All very interesting, but I`m a bit lost with all these Z letters and numbers
> 
> I`m moving away from waxes and giving sealants a go and Zaino could well be the product for me having tried Z8 in the past and loved it. The main vehicle it`ll be used on will be a silver VW, there`s a good few swirls and RDS in the paintwork but I`d like to try and keep things simple and not end up with numerous products.
> All products will be applied by hand so if somebody could simplyfy what I need that would be great


Ideally you need to remove the swirls and RDS's before embarking on using Zaino and it's not going to be easy on tough VW paint!  Perhaps try Gtechniq P2 polish by hand?

However, once the preparation is complete you can use Zaino Z-AIO to prepare the surface for the subsequent Zaino LSP and Z2 is ideal for lighter colours like your silver. ZFX, an accelerator, can be mixed with the Z2 for faster curing although it's an option and not necessary. 3 layers of Z2 would provide the optimum durability and looks with a wipedown between each layer using Z6. Maintain and refresh with Z8 after washing or as when necessary.

HTH,

Alan W

EDIT: Beaten to it by Posambique!


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

If i am using ZAIO then the first coat of z2 i apply without ZFX, any subsequent coats i add the accelerator


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Richf said:


> If i am using ZAIO then the first coat of z2 i apply without ZFX, any subsequent coats i add the accelerator


ZFX doesn't have to be used with Z2 - it is optional and not necessary. 

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I was going to apply mine with one of these Alan, any other suggestions?

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/blackfire-ultimate-applicator-pad-cat24.html


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> I was going to apply mine with one of these Alan, any other suggestions?
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/blackfire-ultimate-applicator-pad-cat24.html


Those are great pads Kev :thumb: but you can also use an MF applicator, just depends on your preference. 

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ah I have a hoard of MF's now, mostly used for my Prime strong but at least I have some there, i'd feel better using a foam app though so i'll order up some of those one.

Use 2 different apps for applying Z2/Z5?

I've decided to do N/S 1/4 door and front wing with the Z combo and the rest of the car with another concoction! 

Maybe some Z2 with rg55 on the roof!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

gally said:


> Ah I have a hoard of MF's now, mostly used for my Prime strong but at least I have some there, i'd feel better using a foam app though so i'll order up some of those one.
> 
> Use 2 different apps for applying Z2/Z5?


I find the applicators slightly large and cut them in half! :doublesho I find the smaller size suits me better and the resultant 'D' shape is more versatile also. :thumb:



gally said:


> I've decided to do N/S 1/4 door and front wing with the Z combo and the rest of the car with another concoction!
> 
> Maybe some Z2 with rg55 on the roof!


Sounds like the FRP will resemble a patchwork quilt, just like the R32! :lol: However, it's not easy discerning the differences in the various LSP's used!

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Yeah it was more performance based rather than looks.

Will be nice to see what the dirt looks like up the Zaino side compared with the waxed side. On my car it will be very easy to tell. Not the most scientific test due to one side getting more dirt than the other but i'm sure i'll see a difference after a bit of rain. 

Few different things to try out so we shall see, it's only the LSP decision to be made.

Good shout on cutting them in half.


----------



## Drol (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for starting this thread Gally, I have been trying to find info on Zaino gear, as all the Z's and numbers confuse the crap out of me..... 

I feel a bit more confident im not going to be buying gear that maybe wrong for what I want now :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ It's well worth it....great system once you get up and running with it!

This may help you out as well...written a few years ago now, but still covers everything you need!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=30674&highlight=Zaino

:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Drol said:


> Thanks for starting this thread Gally, I have been trying to find info on Zaino gear, as all the Z's and numbers confuse the crap out of me.....
> 
> I feel a bit more confident im not going to be buying gear that maybe wrong for what I want now :thumb:


Takes a while to get your head round things but it's pretty easy in the end.


----------



## Drol (Feb 11, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> ^^ It's well worth it....great system once you get up and running with it!
> 
> This may help you out as well...written a few years ago now, but still covers everything you need!
> 
> ...


Thanks very much.

Love the Jag BTW....


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Drol said:


> Thanks very much.
> 
> Love the Jag BTW....


Cheers!

She only wears Zaino these days! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Drol (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, this looks like the plan; 

1) ZAIO 
2) Z2 with ZFX(?) 3 coats, wiped down with Z6 imbetween. 
3) Z8 (wait an hour?) 

Then freshen up with Z8 after weekly wash? 

How does this sound? 

Oww also, my car had a layer of SRP two weeks ago and a layer of EGP a week ago, whould I need to strip this off beforehand somehow?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good, the AIO should clean the paint (I think) of whatever is on there at the moment...

ZFX the Z2 if you are doing 3 coats...

Z8 to finish, no need to wait any time...do the last layer of z2, then z6, then z8

After each wash I use z6 and z8...but just z8 is OK too.

:thumb:


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

This is from ZainoEurope:

"Tip: When applying multiple coats of Zaino polish the same day, especially on darker color vehicles we would highly recommend waiting a couple of hours before applying Z-8."

But hey! That sound great, and I am sure you won´t be dissapointed.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Alan W said:


> ZFX doesn't have to be used with Z2 - it is optional and not necessary.
> 
> Alan W


but it takes hours to go off if you dont use it

It goes off in around 15 minutes on top of Z-AIO


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Richf said:


> but it takes hours to go off if you dont use it


It depends on the temperature, humidty and the thickness applied. Most people, initially at least, apply far too much product. The secret is to apply _*very*_ sparingly.

Alan W


----------

